# Fish ID Help



## fool4fishing (Oct 29, 2007)

Need some help with a fish ID. My Mom caught this in the backwater of the bay in Panama City.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

that's the very rare redfish


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

She got a red.... or you can call it a spotted croaker.....hahahah


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

And a purdy juvenile rat red at that!

Brent


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

nice red...thanks for posting. I love the look of when they have numerous "spots" and not just the tail.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Redfish for sure....nice lil ret red


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

thats sweet! it looks like a speck/mullet haha.


----------

